# Brazil propolis



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

If anybody can translate from Japanese here are two scans of the inserts from some high value/ high grade propolis exported from Brazil to Japan. I'm curious what the text says about the product.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4095395751/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4095395693/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------

